
Why It’s Pointless to Debate Which Language or Framework is the Best - johns
http://lostintangent.com/2010/01/22/the-current-state-of-the-web-why-its-pointless-to-debate-which-language-framework-or-architecture-is-the-best/
======
protomyth
Sadly, the HR department and/or Consult Hiring is familiar with the concept of
"ASP Developer" not with the concept of "core fundamentals".

